# Is there a link between Cypher and Alpharius?



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

I stumbled across the info below and I'm wondering if there is an implied link between Alpharius and Cypher. The first paragraph is taken from somewhere but I can't find where. It's possibly from Index Astartes as I can't find it in Extermination.

''Contemporary accounts record Alpharius as a masterful tactician and strategist whose skills were rated by the Imperial Stratagos as akin to the legendary abilities of the Iron Warriors' Primarch Perturabo or the Ultramarines' Primarch Roboute Guilliman. His erudition was said to be astounding, but one whose great intelligence was as cool and as watchful as a viper's gaze. His is recorded as having sought out the comradeship and council of none of his brother-Primarchs save perhaps Horus, although some reports that place him also on Caliban, home of the Dark Angels' Primarch Lion El'Jonson.

Betrayal at Zambeque (883.M37) - The Ravenwing follows a trail that leads all the way to the Imperial Governor of Zambeque,a key Imperial planet sometimes called the gateway to the Gothic Sector. Before they can apprehend the Governor for questioning, however, the planet declares open rebellion against the Imperium. The Dark Angels' task force is surrounded upon Zambeque by Chaos Space Marines of the Alpha Legion, and only the timely counterstrike by half of the Deathwing prevents the annhilation of the entire 5th Company. The Governor, a Fallen Angel who was once known as Brother Solas, escapes with the remnants of his Traitor Marine allies. Taken from Codex: Dark Angels (6th Edition), pgs. 36-37

Hundred Planet Rebellion (518.M39) - While attempting to follow Cypher's path, the Dark Angels uncover a mad priest named Alldric the Subverter. The Heretic visionary had led a swathe of planets on the borders of the Veiled Region to reject the rule of the Imperium. Within a decade, the Dark Angels and several of their Successor Chapters suppress the Chaos Cultist uprisings and slay their leaders. Such actions are doubly pleasing for Cypher, for not only is he revenged upon the Alpha Legion's machinations, but he further frustrates the Dark Angels. For their part in the campaign, the Dark Angels are awarded many honour badges and campaign ribbons for their actions by the High Lords of Terra. The austere Dark Angels infrequently bear such commendations, but feel pressured to do so in this case. Deep down, the Inner Circle seethe at the dishonour -– for they know the truth, that the badges are but a sign of their failure to capture Cypher once again. Taken from Codex: Dark Angels (6th Edition), pgs. 36-38

Macharian Heresy (405.M41) - Over three standard decades, the Dark Angels are one of the Space Marine Chapters tasked with suppressing the civil wars collectively known as the Macharian Heresy that are ongoing across many of the territories gained by the Imperium during the Macharian Crusade of the Lord Solar Macharius. The Ravenwing uncover several corrupt cults, largely instigated by the Alpha Legion, and the unmistakable signs of Cypher's presence. During the Lythanos Uprisings, only a run-in with the Space Wolves allows several of the Fallen to escape the Dark Angels' grasp. Taken from Codex: Dark Angels (6th Edition), pgs. 36-38

Siege of Vraks (821.M41) - Supreme Grand Master Azrael leads nearly half of the Dark Angels Chapter during the infamous Siege of Vraks. The Dark Angels force arrived on board the Battle-Barge Angel of Retribution and the Strike Cruisers Sword of Caliban and Salvation and a small number of escorts to assist against the Forces of Chaos that assailed the small Imperial planet. ...As the Dark Angels were about to achieve victory, the duplicitous Alpha Legion sprung their trap. The Chaos Space Marines had been lying in wait, using the militia as bait to draw the Dark Angels on. Taken from Imperial Armour Volume Five - The Siege of Vraks - Part One

I've just read this and there could be a link between Cypher and Alpharius in their modus operandi and also their links with both the Dark Angels and Alpha Legion. This is purely my thoughts and opinions on the matter and it could simply be co-incidence. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Can't say I'm seeing any links there really if i'm honest.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

What I think is the more likely case. Alpharius, being the sublime schemer he is, knows well of the Dark Angel's obsession with Cypher and is using a fake as bait for them.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Can't say I'm seeing any links there really if i'm honest.


Fair point, I'm not sure there is one. The only thing that makes me think there is is that in Extermination the Dark Angels were one of only 2 legions (the other being the Iron Hands) which were able to crusade alongside the Alpha Legion with no problems. I'm probably seeing things but I'm wondering if this was due to the Alpha Legion having infiltrated the Dark Angels and having replaced Cypher at this stage.



Brother Lucian said:


> What I think is the more likely case. Alpharius, being the sublime schemer he is, knows well of the Dark Angel's obsession with Cypher and is using a fake as bait for them.


This is most likely the case


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Which begets the question. Is the 'Cypher' ocassionally spotted with chaos forces the real thing, or just a fake to further tarnish the real Cypher and riling up the Dark Angels. With the underlying goal to coax the real Cypher to throw in his lot with chaos.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

zerachiel76 said:


> The only thing that makes me think there is is that in Extermination the Dark Angels were one of only 2 legions (the other being the Iron Hands) which were able to crusade alongside the Alpha Legion with no problems. I'm probably seeing things but I'm wondering if this was due to the Alpha Legion having infiltrated the Dark Angels and having replaced Cypher at this stage.


I sincerely doubt that. I'd imagine the reason that they were the only other Legion they crusaded alongside was that the Lion also held all his cards very close to his chest, wasn't exactly open to others in regards to his plans. Not as much as Alpharius and Omegon, but enough to make him more relatable to them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

zerachiel76 said:


> Fair point, I'm not sure there is one. The only thing that makes me think there is is that in Extermination the Dark Angels were one of only 2 legions (the other being the Iron Hands) which were able to crusade alongside the Alpha Legion with no problems. I'm probably seeing things but I'm wondering if this was due to the Alpha Legion having infiltrated the Dark Angels and having replaced Cypher at this stage.
> 
> 
> 
> This is most likely the case


It ststes in another book,that the Iron Hands and Alpha Legion didn't get on.


----------

